# Members' List



## zimzum42 (19 Aug 2007)

Can we have it so that it starts with Keith Oates and then goes down by post count?

I always liked the old C+ league table........


I'll make it a poll too!


----------



## andy_wrx (19 Aug 2007)

Try member search, advanced search, order by descending post count


----------



## zimzum42 (19 Aug 2007)

I knnow how to get it to be the way I want, I just wanted that to be set as the default.............


----------



## Elmer Fudd (19 Aug 2007)

Definately NOT !! We'll end up with bonj arguing with himself and being "leader of the gang " !


----------



## alecstilleyedye (19 Aug 2007)

just go to_ members list_ and click the _ posts_ column. et voila. you'll find me either under arch or keith


----------



## zimzum42 (19 Aug 2007)

Dammit, I know to click posts, but i want that changed to the default!!!!!!


----------

